# Master Cylinder and Slave Cylinder DIY



## BigPimpin2030 (Dec 1, 2010)

Good Afternoon,

I have a 1985 Nissan 300ZX. I was just cruising and went to shift gear and it stayed to the floor. I didn't have any puddle underneath the car and the master cylinder has brake fluid. I'm able to manual pull the clutch backup. It's doesn't matter if the clutch is up or down the car will start. I want to believe it's the slave cylinder. Does anyone have anything else I should check and also a DIY on how to replace them both?

Thanks


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Since it sticks, I'd guess master cylinder. Just replace both for piece of mind.

Master will detach from the pedal by removing a pin under the dash. Then remove the line and a few bolts. Slave has one input line and a few bolts holding it to the transmission. The whole job is very self-explanatory. Took me about an hour if I remember right.


----------

